# Falkirk Wheel overnight parking - where ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is the £10 overnight parking for the Falkirk Wheel in the normal car parks ( ie to the right of the access road) or is there a dedicated area ? There's mention on their website of needing to get a key first and there being access to toilets and a laundry ( !). 

Has anyone cycled along the canal to the Kelpies ? Is it a reasonably easy cycle ride ? I don't do hills and busy roads.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

We parked in the car park right at the end overlooking the wheel and visitor centre. When you go to pay at the visitor centre you can get the key for the toilets and shower. As we had 2 dogs with us we drove to the Kelpies, although I wish we had cycled as the parking was extortionate for a couple of hours stop. Both places were well worth visiting especially as we were fortunate to have good weather while we were there.

Linda


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know about the parking but the wheel is great, it's well worth taking the canal boat ride while you are there.
Brian


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

As Linda says you park in the large carpark overlooking the wheel and visitors centre. As the centre closes at 5.30 or 6 then you can't pay and or get a key to the toilet block after that and it doesn't open till 9 in the morning. Bit of a depressing place to stay overnight as there are no cafes, pubs or shop etc and I think they locks the gaits overnight. Free nights parking but I won't use it again.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> As Linda says you park in the large carpark overlooking the wheel and visitors centre. As the centre closes at 5.30 or 6 then you can't pay and or get a key to the toilet block after that and it doesn't open till 9 in the morning. Bit of a depressing place to stay overnight as there are no cafes, pubs or shop etc and I think they locks the gaits overnight. Free nights parking but I won't use it again.


We reckon, with a visit to the exhibition centre, trip to the Kelpies and a boat trip we've got more than enough to keep us busy for the day so an overnight is necessary. We're not bothered by lack of pub or shops Bill as we are self contained and will be happy to do no more than put our feet up by the time it all closes.

Many thanks all for your help. We're really looking forward to it.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We overnighted there last year with our grandchildren. Lovely spot, wheel is lit up at night and kids were fascinated watching it. There is also a superb play park and water park which they spent a good couple of hours at. We didn't have time to go on the wheel as we were heading somewhere early morning but they have asked if we can go again this year.
We too don't bother about pubs when touring and with our drink driving laws (which I agree with btw) most people don't drink if they are driving the next day!!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I was there four weeks ago so they may switch everything off for the winter. My point is that there is nowhere to eat in the evening and nowhere near. 

There are lots of other places to stay in your part of Scotland with many excellent pubs that will let you eat without having to drink alcohol. You just need the willpower to resist.

The reason a lot of motorhomers use pubs is that many of them will allow dogs in and children.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> The reason a lot of motorhomers use pubs is that many of them will allow dogs in and children.


Thanks Bill: We'll be using Britstops and pub stopovers on our way up to Scotland but the main reason to stop at the Wheel is that we have long wanted to see it. We're delighted to find that they make provision for motorhomers overnighting and are happy to pay the £10 asked, especially since we understand it goes to help maintain and expand the canals and surroundings. The showers and toilets are a bonus but I doubt we'll use them.

We'll more than likely have a Tesco Meal for Two on board that night, the easy option.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Make sure you update the Britstops book to correct most of the Scottish stop numbers or you will be totally confused. I was confused as the corrections only came when I was on the road trying to use the stops.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone stayed at the new campsite?

http://www.thewheelcaravanpark.co.uk/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like a work in progress...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It does indeed ! Thanks for the heads up however. We knew nothing about it and, thanks to a faulty water heater we might well go for a campsite rather than the Wheel parking. Will report back if we do.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> Anyone stayed at the new campsite?
> 
> http://www.thewheelcaravanpark.co.uk/


£21 -£23 per night for a scabby car park, facilities that wouldn't look out of place on a demolition site.
Why is it the UK doesn't get a grip on the idea that a decent affordable facility will encourage visitors to stay longer and spend more in the long run?

If it still possible to use the car park at £10 per night I think I know which I'd choose.
.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

If you do visit the Wheel, then why not go back in time to 143AD. Less than half a mile to the west is a superb section of the Antonine Wall.

It fronts onto Rough Castle, a fort for the defending Roman infantry. A few yards north of the wall are 'lilias' pits that originally contained pointed stakes at the bottom.








.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> £21 -£23 per night for a scabby car park, facilities that wouldn't look out of place on a demolition site.
> Why is it the UK doesn't get a grip on the idea that a decent affordable facility will encourage visitors to stay longer and spend more in the long run?
> 
> If it still possible to use the car park at £10 per night I think I know which I'd choose.
> .


Have to agree with your views on that campsite. We are going to Falkirk Wheel today and intend staying overnight - on the £10 per night car park that is. Will let you know how it goes.

Sal


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It seems the campsite still has temporary toilets etc.
So the car park will be our choice.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

EJB said:


> Anyone stayed at the new campsite?
> 
> http://www.thewheelcaravanpark.co.uk/


Looks grim! £23 per night too....no I will not be staying there!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We are at the Falkirk Wheel and the parking is fine. Fresh water pipe at end of row. Overlooking the wheel, surrounded by rolling grassy hills with plenty of buttercups. Colourful, birds singing, sitting out on the grass in the warm sun. Paid our £10 for the night, received a key for the toilet block. Toilets are clean, furnished with toilet paper, soap, paper towels. Showers are good too and heated (ie showers are hot of course but I mean that the shower room is heated). Ok they are at the bottom of a wee hill but I managed it no problem only four weeks after my hip replacement so it can't be that bad. 

Sal


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Sal, just what we wanted to hear. We're having various van problems and having usable showers will make a difference. Can't wait to get there.

We stopped at the Anderton Boat Lift a couple of days ago. Gigantic ( Pay and Display)car park, very good exhibition centre, cafe etc and the lift was a stunner. I'm going to write and ask if they would consider doing the same as Falkirk and allowing overnighting. It's the same organisation but the car park also serves the surrounding country park and might not be owned by Canal and River Trust. Pub nearby and all very quiet with lots of perfect overnighting corners.


----------

